# Advice on new airport security measures



## estmat (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi

I off to the Mitera Fertility Unit in Athens next week and am wondering if anyone has had any problems getting fertility drugs through Airport security since the new security measures came in?  I potentially have to inject during the flight and wondered if anyone else had experienced this.

Thanks


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

I've flown a couple of times with fertility drugs.  The last time under the new heightened security measures I had to fly with my Gonal-f in a cool bag.  The most important thing is to bring a copy of your prescription or a letter from your clinic.  My DH thinks I'm annoying because I keep telling the staff at every point that I have IVF drugs with me.  At check in, security, the gate, on the plane.    I don't care.  I want special treatment!

I've had to do an injection on the flight as well.  No problems.  Went to the toilet with my Gonal-f pen and did it and went back to my seat.  

Good luck with your treatment,
Almamay


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

FYI, as well as the measures imposed by the UK, from 6th November all EU countries will adopt the following:

Effective November 6, 2006, new rules for the contents of carry-on baggage will apply for all airline passengers throughout the European Union (EU). Passengers may only carry small quantities (max. 100 ml per container) of liquids, gels and aerosols in their carry-on baggage. The packaging of these products must also meet specific requirements. This applies for all passengers departing from or catching connecting flights at airports within the European Union. 

The new rules apply for liquids such as water and other soft drinks, but also extend to gels, pastes, lotions, and the contents of aerosols. This includes toiletries such as toothpaste, shaving cream, hair gel, lip gloss, and facial creams.

The following rules apply for liquids in carry-on baggage:
You are only allowed to carry liquids and gels in containers with a volume of 100 ml or less;
These containers may only be carried in a transparent plastic bag;
Each passenger may only carry one such transparent plastic bag;
The volume of the transparent plastic bag may not exceed 1 litre;
The transparent plastic bag must be re-sealable;     
You may bring a transparent plastic bag from home. 

During the introductory period, you will receive transparent plastic bags free-of-charge at airports in most countries.


Two exceptions will be made:

baby formula that is required during the flight;
medication that is required during the flight


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

I carried meds too -made sure I had an updated letter and showed everyone the needles etc.. no problems at all - in fact my niece got all her make-up cofiscated but I got almost waved though!


----------



## estmat (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for your replies, fingers crossed will only need one visit!


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Estmat,
We just got back from Athens yesterday with a rucksack full of goodies (well, meds) and I carried a letter from my Doctor which I was asked for on the return flight.  I told the BA check in staff at Heathrow what I was carrying on the way out, but they didn't seem bothered. Perhaps I have an honest face! The Athens check-in staff were more efficient, I have to say, and they were talking about needing to give my meds to the flight crew to look after for the duration of the flight, but didn't in the end. I definitely needed the letter from my GP, it cost me a tenner for them to write but worth it.

Best of luck at Mitera, that's the big maternity hospital, isn't it? Let us know how you get on, always nice to get info on Athens.

Hope it all goes well for you.
Giggly
xx


----------

